# Crazy Barn Owners Trying to Keep Horses



## tinyliny

I just wonder about those crazy stories. It's a general fact in life that every story has two sides . So, I wonder how things got as bad as they get. And, for every person who has had this happen to them, I bet there's barn operators who have had people ditch them and not pay up , even the current month, much less the one month notice.


----------



## riccil0ve

I have never boarded at a public barn, so all my experience is based solely on what happens to the people around me. My friend has had no issue moving her horse around, but I don't know if she ever gave 30 days.

I do have to agree with Tiny though. There are two sides to every story, and the truth is somewhere in between.


----------



## myhorsesonador

I've always gave notice, never had a problem.


----------



## aforred

This is where written contracts come in handy. Make sure everything is spelled out, and ALWAYS get a receipt.

I think BOs holding horses are like plane crashes -- you hear about the bad experiences far more often than the good ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace

I just gave notice, 35 days notice to be exact, paid for the full month but am moving the 15th. I think it depends on the relationship one has had - my BO has been a good friend, a have always respected his opinion and knowledge, and I talked to him face to face about moving barns. I know there are crazy BOs out there, but respect goes a long way.


----------



## Silent one

I have my horses at home, but if I ever board one I will make sure I have a written contract. And I will NOT let them know I'm leaving until after I move the horse, even if I end up having to pay an extra 30 days.


----------



## Kootenay

Not giving notice is rude. Pay the extra month if you don't want to stay longer. 
I've never had any issues giving notice and leaving later.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Well, it's up to everyone's choice of course. I just went to move a horse for someone on Saturday and dealt with a crazy BO. Person had paid in full for the month of Aug. Gave notice the 15th and the BO changed the gate codes and would not allow her back in to her horse. On the day we were to move the horse, BO insisted on police for a civil stand by and made a mess of everything. The only problem there was the BO, the lady whose horse I moved was cooperative and quiet. I was glad the police were there because they saw for themselves that the BO was the issue, not the boarder, not me as the hauler. That 2 hrs was the most ridiculously stressful and loooooongest 2 hrs I've spent in a very long time. The barn owner had not taken care of the horse for the 15 days the owner was locked out, his stall stank and was dirty, per the owner he had dropped considerable weight and I can tell you first hand his water was so nasty I could smell it across the aisle. 

I don't board out but this whole thing and reading all this stuff on here has made me definately decide against ever boarding my horses out again. It was disgusting and totally un-necessary.


----------



## With Grace

Yep, sounds like a crazy BO for sure! I've been with my horse every day since I gave notice. Stalls are clean, horse is fed and watered. I wouldn't hesitate to board there again.


----------



## Poseidon

I gave my first BOs a notice and just double paid board so there was nothing they could do. They knew I was leaving and the most I got was a dirty look. They weren't going to treat my horse any differently because they were animal lovers, they are just the type of people that will do anything for money (always asking for donations and volunteers and offering all kinds of random services to make a buck), so when one of their only 3 boarded horses was leaving, they were losing a bit of money. 

I work at my current barn at least 3 days a week and am there all the time, so I know all of the horses well. We've had people come and go. Rarely does someone leave because of us. In fact, I can only think of a couple of people who have left in the last year. One on perfectly good terms and is still a friend of the owners. She just had a better trainer opportunity elsewhere. The other was not perfect. The BOs are very nice and accepted her lie as truth because she had mentioned her situation a few times. It was a white lie and she never paid her 30 day notice. 

The only other people who have left have been asked to leave. We never treated their horses differently before they left...mostly because we were glad they were leaving. Why leave them on even worse terms than they already are?


----------



## usandpets

You know the saying "Don't burn your bridges"? Leaving without notice is doing that. Unless you are leaving a bad place, I would give some notice. I would like to at least have the option of being able to return if needed. Going without notice, you might not get that option. 

I've only been at 3 barns. The first barn we didn't give notice and pulled them. I would never return there even if it was the last place on earth. We were there only 3 weeks. In that time, we ended up having to clean our own stalls and buy our own hay. They had people there to clean the stalls and they did have hay. They wouldn't clean our stalls, so we had to. Then they said that they didn't clean them because we were. The hay they was poor quality and they weren't giving ours any anyway. We knew they didn't because they never cleaned the aisle by the stalls. All of the other stalls had hay on the floor except ours. They used sunflower seed shells as bedding and our horse would eat them because he didn't get any hay, at least until we started doing things ourselves. Before we left, we documented the conditions there with video in case they wanted to take us to court. They never even tried. 

The next stable we did give notice because we and our horses were treated right. My wife started working at a different stable, so we moved them. They were there for the winter but when spring came, we had a flood. All the horses were moved to the BM's parents. One of our horses got heaves while there. When they returned to the stable, they started to get treated badly. My wife was "laid off" so we moved them back to the second stable without notice. 

So, long story short, if you don't care about leaving on nice terms and don't care about not going back, don't give notice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

Locking a horse in a stall and not caring for him properly is so ridiculous! How is it the horses fault the BO is ****ed off or the horse owner didnt pay board? The horse is the one who gets punished unfortunately.


----------



## BlooBabe

Most places I've been have been fine with notice. Up until recently I've never had problems boarding anywhere. Maybe it's because I tend to gravitate towards rescue barns with understanding operators but there are those people out there that act like petulant children when they find out people are leaving. For a lot of people horses are just business and they don't care about the fact they are living breathing animals. It's when you deal with those people the problems happen because losing a horse is losing money and I don't know many people who enjoy losing money. But it's not just the BO's fault. You have to be a good judge of character as well. Go and visit a barn and scope the place out before you move there and if it's just a short term thing then let them know before you put your horse there. Some people just find a barn and move their horses not really knowing the inner workings of it and then get all fluffed up when it's not what they wanted. Be proactive and talk to boarders. Plenty of them are willing to point out the bad qualities and if there are more bad then good try somewhere else.


----------



## Roperchick

ive mostly always had my horse at home....
we had my mare at my extrainers ranch for about 6-8 months.....looking back now i was REALLY lucky.

we had no contract...we were basically family. i was always at her house, always gointg to rodeos with her.

she never charged board, we paid for lessons but thats it. i borrowed her horses multiple times for rodeos and such...

right AFTER we moved my mare back to the ranch, she went crazy and started rumors, trying to get us kicked out of rodeos, shows, saying we "abused" my mare...

just thinking about how it could have turned out if she had stayed there longer....i could have been in the same situation as some of the people here....thats why we ALWAYS have contracts now for anybody that boards at our house.


----------



## natisha

I have a contract & it specifically states that no notice is required to leave. If someone doesn't want to be here they are free to go. I do like to know though so I can say goodbye to their horse, as sappy as that sounds.
I like my boarders but I love their horses.


----------



## Joe4d

somehow I am thinking the new gate code woulda been cummings turbo diesel.


----------



## Centaurheart

People listen to Pats advice. It's rock solid. I have my horses at home and have for five years. but I've been taken advantage of by BOs and it seems they take it personally if you move. There are good ones out there but I'm two for two on the craziness and I always paid on time or early.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Joe4d said:


> somehow I am thinking the new gate code woulda been cummings turbo diesel.


Joe, the cop asked me how I would have handled the situation if it had been my horse. I told him that gate would have come DOWN, the horse would be hauled to my house and I'd probably be sittin in their lock up for assaulting the BO, but that's just me and I don't advise anyone to do that. He didn't agree (of course not, he can't) but he understood when he saw the situation. :twisted:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Remember, I'm not saying don't pay your bills or follow the letter of your contract, but I won't give notice again, after everything I've read and seen.


----------



## Breella

Looking back on what happened to Char, Spanky and Katie I agree 100% with Dream. That demon woman wouldn't let me buy them from her for double the price she set. 

Our new horses have our names all across their papers with no doubt as to whom they belong to.


----------



## Delfina

Giving notice doesn't mean your horse has to be there. You can pack up, move and THEN give notice and pay up.

Don't burn bridges! 

I recently brought my horse home from where he was boarded for various reasons. I didn't give a laundry list of reasons, say why I was unhappy or anything, just let them know that I decided he should be moved. 

One week later my horse got into a fight over the fence with the neighbor's horse and sliced the back of his heel bulb open which required him to go on stall rest.... only I don't have a barn! I texted my old BO a picture of his owie and before the Vet even finished sewing him up, she was in my driveway with her trailer while her hubby was at the barn getting his old stall all ready for him. 

Can't tell you how grateful I am that she dropped everything and hauled my horse back to her barn. Sure, there are 9 billion boarding facilities around here (literally..... since we are near the college) and I could have procured a stall at any one of those BUT my horse would not have been quiet, calm and ok with 24x7 stall rest as it would have been a new, strange place. Going back to his old stall and all his buddies? He would have RUN right on in (it was dinner time... LOL) if he didn't have an ouchy foot!


----------



## aforred

Did he heal up okay, Delfina?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt

Um. Many barns have a 30-day notice requirement, for good reason. 
The OP sounds very suspicious and I would be right peeved off if I were your BO; taking items one at a time to keep suspicions down, then move without giving your barn owner a heads up? Bad business sense at best. Burning bridges in the horse world, small as it is, is not usually a good idea. 
I've been released from 30 day contracts before by being honest, upfront and amicable to the parties involved. No sneaking around and up-and-leaving for me, thank you. 
Even when I left a barn for its deplorable conditions, which happened gradually when I was there, I left on good terms. You never know what the future holds. 
The horse world is tiny and people like to talk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl

When I first moved down to kansas, I boarded my horse (other horse I left in nebraska as it was cheaper) with my friends coworker friend who had a few horses. Where I lived at the time I was smack dab in between two towns, so I focused on finding jobs in those two towns. (un)fortunetly the two jobs I had found were in the town that did NOT contain my horses, so a month goes by and TONS of gas as it was a 40 minute drive from one town to the other just to see my horse (3+ times a week)...needless to say I got sick of this pretty quickly. BEFORE I even started pursueing a boarding barn in town B- I let these people know what my plans were and that it was just too darn taxing for me to keep two jobs and come down to see my horse, so I NEEDED to move her (plus as good as the care was, their fences and pen with jagged crap all over i really wasnt impressed with). They told me i had to do what i had to do and that they understood.

Fast forward: found a great barn in town B 10 mins out of town, that provided great care and their place was horse friendly PLUS it was much cheaper per month than i was paying before so i was able to afford to bring down my older arab mare! 

ANY hoo the owners of where i previously boarded, started telling our mutual friend that i was just a user and various other things (My board was paid in full for your services... I got NO free ride!). And that it was shady of me to move my horse on a day no one was home EVEN though I TOLD them what day I was coming! 

Some people are just wacked, and they will always be that way.


----------



## Delfina

aforred said:


> Did he heal up okay, Delfina?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stitches came out this week and he is looking good!

Still on stall rest this week and next week we start limited turnout. Not sure when he's going to return home yet as he needs to stay calm and quiet (he's a Morgan, calm and quiet are NOT in his vocabulary!) until he's fully healed and since he loves his stall and that we rotate all his buddies in the stall next to him so he isn't lonely, I'm in no rush to get him back here..... hubby who is really tired of me driving to the barn 3x a day has other opinions. :?


----------



## peppersgirl

also we bought a little farm here and once we fence a couple pastures off we will have room to take on One or two boarders... Now I can understand a 30 day notice if your a big barn that employes people and a trainer, but for a small barn?? I agree with not burning bridges (in the best of circumstances that cannot be helped!) but as long as my future boarders have the common courtesy to tell me whats up, and pay in full before their horse leaves the property, thats all that should be nessesary IMO. Thats what I did with the first barn (with not so great results) and thats what i did my the second barn (No bridges burned there.)


----------



## aforred

I'm glad to hear it's going well.

I've never had to board, but I would never leave without notice unless my horse or myself were in danger.

I have had horses out for training, and had one trainer get annoyed when I pulled the horse. After I explained why, she understood. But I did give her six weeks notice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I gave two weeks nOtice at my first barn because there farm hand that only worked on Sundays forgot to feed the pasture my horse was in. Thank god i was working with him and fed him myself that night. She also forgot to shut one of the horses stall doors. Good thing I was there. And, she gets payed. If it were me I'd be paying more attention. 

He bitched that I owe him $100 and I said yup and never payed. I'll never go back being that they refused to put a trough in my horses field too because he had a 'nice' pond to drink out of..the pond was absolute filth, the shed was always damp and gross Beause it was at the bottom of the hill and the one horse he was in with had no manners and would constantly beat him up and run him over. Not to mention the owner of the horse is a wack job. 

Never again. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Let me clue a few of you in. I am a Barn Owner and I have a 30 day clause in my contract. I don't enforce it, if you want/need to move, then by all means, do what you gotta do. Unless I have sent a horse out for training, which by its very nature is temporary, I haven't boarded a horse off my own property for at least 20 years. I'm merely going off what I've read on various boards and my NASTY experience with a BO last weekend. I was merely the hauler, not the horse owner. 

To ME, and it's my opinion only, to have a boarder give notice (paid in full til the end of the month, receipts in hand) and then go out and change the code for the property gate and to tell her that she may not come in to see her horse without police, and then to refuse entry to the property even with the police in attendance, is a lot less than ethical or good business sense. This BO has lost several boarders in the last month and I suspect, is going to be losing a whole lot more real soon. 

In the beginning, she told the police the boarder was the problem. The officer who was there to keep the peace the day we moved the horse came in expecting the boarder to cause a ruckus and found out very quickly that the boarder was not the problem. For instance, she wanted the month of Sept. paid before she'd let the horse go, so I had the amount in cash (the boarder preferred not to have to even speak with her) and counted out the full amount in front of her and 2 officers. She had insisted on cash, no checks, cashier or otherwise. I had a receipt written out, YES for the poster who thinks I'm very suspicious I AM, and she didn't want to sign the receipt and said she'd get her own receipt book. Ok, that works. OOOPS, can't find her receipt book but still wants the cash and to not sign a receipt. Yeah, NO, not gonna work. That caused a ruckus because I won't back down on something like that. 

The BO had told me the horse in question was a destructive and difficult to load horse, so I had the boarder get a tranq from her vet so we could make sure not to have any issues. I told her to go with my husband and tranq the horse first, so while it took effect we could move her stuff 2nd. The BO stepped in and refused to open the stall and made them move the items first and then complained when we hadn't tranq'd the horse first......Getting the picture here? 

The officer and I had a discussion at the end, where he mentioned numerous calls in the recent past, to this facility and how he now had a pretty good idea that all these boarders were not the problem. 

I would not in any circumstances be giving notice with my horse on any property after this little goat rope. Yes, I'll pull the horse, and call later and say we're not coming back. I do not feel that someone should have to pay 30 days on top of 2 weeks notice, so thus, giving 6 weeks notice, when the board for the current month is paid in full. There's a lot of shady folks out there and because of that, I now feel how I feel. It is ENTIRELY up to each individual how they handle their own situation, I'm merely expressing my views. 
The horse, by the way, was an angel and walked right into my trailer and only complained when we got stuck in traffic and he got hot.


----------



## Adam

Delfina said:


> Giving notice doesn't mean your horse has to be there. You can pack up, move and THEN give notice and pay up.
> 
> Don't burn bridges!


^^ This is a FANTASTIC piece of advice. ^^

I've always been able to give 30 day notice and not have a problem, however if I ever did feel there would be an issue, I'd just at the end of the month haul my horse home, go back in and pay, then give my 1 month notice. Your out the one month payment, but at least there will be no problems taking the horse home.


----------



## Centaurheart

Honestly, I've just had nightmare experiences boarding. I won't ever do it again. I just won't. I know there are very professional facilities out there, but when you are dealing with small towns and small town situations, your options are limited. It's also the reason I won't take on boarders. I just won't.


----------



## aforred

Dream, I hope whoever you hauled that horse for really appreciates you! Were there warning signs with this BO? I'm only asking because I've never been in a true boarding situation, and it's so hard for me to imagine all of these extremely unethical jack#?*!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

aforred said:


> Dream, I hope whoever you hauled that horse for really appreciates you! Were there warning signs with this BO? I'm only asking because I've never been in a true boarding situation, and it's so hard for me to imagine all of these extremely unethical jack#?*!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, there were some warning signs, I would never have boarded a horse there, I've not been impressed with the BO's professionalism or her horsemanship. 

The lady I hauled for had been there for years, before the new BO bought the barn. She stayed out of inertia.

And just in case anyone was wondering, I hauled her horse to another facility closer to home, not to my facility so I didn't gain a thing from this little adventure.


----------



## starlinestables

As a BO, I'm not independently wealthy and do have a monthly budget which is why I require (and uphold) 30 days notice.

Personally most nasty situations can be avoided if the boarder would just do their homework. Check over the facility with a fine tooth comb. "Where is my horse going to be?" "What if I want him over here?" "What if he isn't getting along with his pasture mate?".. Ask the feed store, farriers, vets about that particular barn... Find their boarders on facebook and send them a message asking them what they like/don't like about that particular facility.

There are crazy barn owners and boarders... but barn owners are usually crazy as a result of years and years dealing with crazy boarders. ;o) hehe


----------



## sillyhorses

*Disturbing...*

Hmm... as a barn owner, I can see several disturbing suggestions in your post... then again, we like to always do our part in maintaining good relationships with our boarders, whether they are leaving or not :/ 



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm going to peeve a whole bunch of barn owners out there [not peeved so much as thinking this whole thread seems irresponsible and self-serving] but I've really heard, read and experienced ENOUGH.
> 
> D O N ' T EVER [REALLLLLY? E-V-E-R? Better idea: How about not boarding at a place where you would be concerned about this contractual stipulation (in most instances) for any reason other than that you bought your own barn or found a comparable place closer to home?] give notice when you're moving your horse. It seems like lately everyone is using the notice for crazy stuff to keep people from their horses. [A good business owner wouldn't want to keep a horse they aren't getting paid for... and WOULD sue the irresponsible person who didn't uphold their end of a binding legal document. That aside, a barn owner CAN hold the horse until you have paid the amount owing on the remainder of your "thirty-day notice" (if one is required).
> 
> Example: You decide on June 1, after paying your month's board, that you would like to move. You choose not to tell the barn owner until June 15. The barn owner then has the legal right in many states to place a lien on your horse for the amount owing on the thirty-day notice (again, only if there is a contractual obligation). So, if board is $400, and you paid your $400 for the month of June, you will still owe $200 for the first 15 days of July if you wait until June 15 to give your notice. This $200.00 is typically due immediately in the event that you'd like to move your horse on June 15. If you don't pay it, barn owner can refuse to let you move your horse until you are paid in full (including the 30-day notice). The bottom line is that it has to be specified in the contract :/].
> 
> Make sure you are paid up on your horse board bill *{YES!!!! This makes sense... however, "in full" means that you have paid the full 30 days from the time you let the barn owner know of your decision to leave. So, if you leave after paying June 1-July 1, but don't tell the board owner that you are leaving until July 20, you will still owe most of the board for the month of July. Be responsible, utilize effective planning and coordinating skills... it isn't hard.]*. Find a new place to take your horse(s) and pay for a stall as of a certain date. Hook up your trailer or hire a hauler to go pick up your horse.
> 
> Example: June 1, pay your board bill in full. Go find a new place and pay for a new stall starting June 15*[Ummm... no. Pay for the new stall starting July 1. Common sense.]*. Start taking your stuff home a couple items at the time so that you don't have a huge packing job on the day. On June 15 go pick up your horse. If the anyone asks where you're going you have 2 choices. Either tell them it's none of their business or make up that your horse is going to the vet or a show or on a trail ride. Move the horse, call the barn after you're gone and tell them you're not coming back *[The only way this would ever be acceptable is if the barn is not performing their due diligence and contractual obligation in caring for your horse. Example: Your contract says horse gets hay 2x daily and 4lbs grain 2x daily and in actuality, the barn only feeds your horse 2lbs of grain 1x daily and only gives them an insufficient amount of hay for one feed, much less two]*. If they scream about 30 days notice, tell them you're giving them 2 weeks (since you already paid for the whole month) and tell 'em to sue you for the rest. *[I wouldn't scream (as a BO)... I would sternly remind you of your contractual obligation and the fact that i have not breached any material term of our boarding agreement, which renders you fully responsible for paying the remainder of the board owing for the 30 day notice. Oh, and P.S., if I don't receive payment in full by "x" date, you will be served with a court date, I don't care if it is for $100.00 (filing fees for small claims aren't a big deal... plus, with an obvious breach of contractual obligations I know I'd get my costs back). It is all about being diligent and letting people know that you can't be taken advantage of.]*
> 
> They won't bother, it's not worth the time and money *[Actually, even if it is a small amount, it is a matter of principle. It lets people know that the barn owner (no matter how kind) can't be walked over and that the contract is in place (if there is one, again) for a REASON.]*. Even if they do, show up and argue why you shouldn't have to give notice and cite these crazy threads and stories about people who have given notice and had nothing but heartache because of it *[The only argument you need is whether or not the barn owner fulfilled their contractual obligation. If they didn't, then be prepared to have proof. Stories of other people's situations are irrelevant. Other case-law is relevant, and if idiots went around signing contracts knowing full-well that they didn't intend to be bound by them, then a lesson on life is in direct order.] *. They probably won't prevail. *[You are sorely misinformed. Good luck with that!]*


However, in all... I'm guessing there is a huge back-story here with a situation where there was NO contract, or the barn owner did not fulfill their contractual obligations, due diligence, etc... In that case, it is a totally different story. Just playing the BO's advocate  Self preservation, you know? hehe. If the BO is putting your horse's life in danger by feeding moldy hay, or putting the horse out in a pasture that was once electric wire but was repaired with barbed wire, etc... those would be potential breeches. Your horse having a scuff mark because his pasture buddy was being a horse and knocked your horse one (playfully), then that is life :/ If the BO knowingly puts your horse in with an aggressive horse, even after it has been established that the aggressive horse beats your horse doesn't let up (whether actually injured or not, because it would just be a matter of time)... that is a breach. Hope you find a barn where you settle in and find a good "barn family"!


----------



## Adam

Thanks silly! After reading your post, it causes me to slightly change the order of things in my earlier post... A few days before the end of the month, pay up for the next month (that way you have 30+ days paid) and remove your horse BEFORE that next month starts, and give notice. Be _positive_ all outstanding debt owed the BO is paid in this last payment. 

Honestly tho, if you do your homework you shouldn't have to do any of that. Every time I've switched barns, I research the new BO, talk to the trainers working out of the barn, talk to other horse owners at the barn, and try to find people outside the new barn that work with the BO (ferrier, vet, ex-clients, whatnot). Also, if you don't have a _detailed _contract for me to sign, I'm not stayin'. 
Works for me


----------



## mls

starlinestables said:


> Personally most nasty situations can be avoided if the boarder would just do their homework. Check over the facility with a fine tooth comb. "Where is my horse going to be?" "What if I want him over here?" "What if he isn't getting along with his pasture mate?".. Ask the feed store, farriers, vets about that particular barn... Find their boarders on facebook and send them a message asking them what they like/don't like about that particular facility.


Yes - the interview process works both ways. As a potential boarder you can see first hand and ask questions. Visit more than once as you might have visited on a good or bad day the first time.

As a BO - I don't put a lot of faith into the horror stories I hear from people about other barns. If you boarded there, unless it changed drastically in a very short period of time, the responsibilty is yours.

Caring for other's horses, (cats, dogs and childern) is a VERY VERY difficult position to be in. There is simply no way to make everyone happy.

We have a contract and rules to try and keep things all up and open. There are still those that bad mouth, bash and out right lie.

For a true estimate of the situation - look at the stock. Are the horses bright and happy? Or standing with heads down or fighting? One thin horse is a horse issue. All thin horses is a management issue. Are there cats? Dogs? Friendly or sulking around?

Animals don't lie. People do.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Delfina said:


> I recently brought my horse home from where he was boarded for various reasons. I didn't give a laundry list of reasons, say why I was unhappy or anything, just let them know that I decided he should be moved.
> 
> One week later my horse got into a fight over the fence with the neighbor's horse and sliced the back of his heel bulb open which required him to go on stall rest.... only I don't have a barn! I texted my old BO a picture of his owie and before the Vet even finished sewing him up, she was in my driveway with her trailer while her hubby was at the barn getting his old stall all ready for him.
> 
> Can't tell you how grateful I am that she dropped everything and hauled my horse back to her barn.


I had a very similar thing happen the only time I ever boarded a horse. 

I bought a horse and boarded it at a nearby farm. A lady I trained for bought some property and once she had it ready for her horses, I moved mine, too. The very night I moved my horse, he got injured. There was a small, even puncture wound on his flank and his entire leg was swelled up like an elephant. He either rolled on something sharp and metal or someone shot him with a low caliber weapon (the vet apparently couldn't tell, which seems odd, but whatever). 

There I was, stuck out in the middle of a field (no barn), late at night, with a horse that couldn't walk, unable to get the vet to call me back. The new BO didn't bother to come, but just kept on talking about how it wasn't her fault, etc. etc. I called up the old BO and they immediately hitched up their trailer and came over. They helped me load up the horse, took him over to their place, and called the vet (she answered their call because she knew them) and told her she'd better get her butt out when she was hesitant. THEN when the vet was accusing me of animal neglect (this was a really strange horse who would get an INSTANT infection whenever he was injured), they stuck up for me and verified my story that I had JUST walked the horse over to the new place a few hours earlier and he was fine then, so there was no way he had been injured and not looked after for several days like she was insisting must be the case. 

Needless to say, I didn't move the horse back to the new place, but instead left him at the old barn until I decided to move him to my parents' awhile later.


----------



## natisha

In WI you can't hold someone's horse even for lack of payment. The BO must release the horse & take the issue to Small Claims Court if they wish. Most don't bother.

I've left barns without giving notice. I figured if the barn wasn't keeping their end of the deal they have already broken the contract.


----------



## Poco1220

Please remember that the 30 day protects you as well! I had a BO's husband get ****ed that I was selling my mare (even through I paid the 30 days just in case) and demanded that I remove my other horse as well. I had no contract so there was nothing I could do an in the middle of a rainy afternoon had to beg a friend to take my horse until I could find a new barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

The point I'm really trying to make here is, WHAT on earth is up with all these crazy BOs? It's a business for cryin out loud, treat it as such. I have clients, they are not friends though we're friendly, and they certainly are not family members though they say my barn is "home". They pay me for the use of facilities, and for me to care for their horses the way THEY want them cared for. Especially if someone is giving notice who is not dissatisfied with my services, why on earth would I then try to MAKE them unhappy? This business is way too small for word of mouth to be all bad. 

In the case of an unhappy boarder who gives notice, why would you then try to make them more unhappy than they are? Wouldn't you rather they left quietly with no fuss and drama? I sure would. I try to give good value for the $$$ that I get. I can't always please everyone, though I try. If I want them gone, I make it really easy for them to leave. In this economy, it also includes waiving 30 day notice, maybe forgiving a little back board, I am not filing liens right now at all. If someone gets behind, I just tell them they need to find a new place to go and I let it all be, I don't want a fight. I don't lock horses in stalls, change gate codes or get in fights on my place. And I especially don't take it out on the horse.


----------



## nikelodeon79

natisha said:


> In WI you can't hold someone's horse even for lack of payment. The BO must release the horse & take the issue to Small Claims Court if they wish. Most don't bother.


A friend of mine actually re-possessed a horse for a boarder's non-payment in WI. She originally sold the horse to the girl, and in the contract if the girl didn't pay X number of months board (I can't remember how many, but I think it was something like six consecutive months), the ownership of the horse reverted back to the BO. 

Not sure if it would've held up in court, but the horse owner didn't raise a fuss. She'd lost interest and didn't really care what happened to the mare.

I think that is a much better scenario than what some BO's do: stop feeding the horse if the owner doesn't pay. I bought an Arab that had this happen to him: the owner didn't pay board, the horse didn't get fed. He was in TERRIBLE condition.


----------



## busysmurf

nikelodeon79 said:


> A friend of mine actually re-possessed a horse for a boarder's non-payment in WI. She originally sold the horse to the girl, and in the contract if the girl didn't pay X number of months board (I can't remember how many, but I think it was something like six consecutive months), the ownership of the horse reverted back to the BO.
> 
> Not sure if it would've held up in court, but the horse owner didn't raise a fuss. She'd lost interest and didn't really care what happened to the mare.
> 
> I think that is a much better scenario than what some BO's do: stop feeding the horse if the owner doesn't pay. I bought an Arab that had this happen to him: the owner didn't pay board, the horse didn't get fed. He was in TERRIBLE condition.


Had the same issue at a barn I ran. In the contract it basically stated that after 4 months of non-payment (board) BO would take posession of the horse until/unless A) owner made AND followed a re-payment agreement or B) Owner signed officially signed over ownership of horse to BO. If no attempt by the horse owner was made to rectify the situation by 30 days, BO officially had ownership of the horse and the right to sell the horse to recover any costs occured in caring for the horse.

After 6 months of no payment, and the barn providing an ER vet call, the BO sold the horse for the $$ he was out (over $2,00). He still took a loss, as he only got $1,00 for the horse.

The original owner (the one who didn't pay) one day decided that she wanted her horse back, took the BO to court, and sued him for property theft. We thought it would be an open and shut case. Not so much!

Ownership rights were returned to the original owner, so the new owner was forced to return the horse (of course it was a little kid:-x), and the BO had to return the $$ he recieved for the purchase to the buyers, since in WI you can't use the horse as payment (I can't think of the official wording right now). But, thankfully the theft charges were dismissed.

In the end the BO's options were to file with small claims to get his $$, or drop the whole thing. Obviously, the non-payer was asked to leave, but the BO never pursuid it, way to big a headache.

So here's my little warning for BO's about contract's...make sure your terms are legit for the state you're in.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread:hide:


----------



## JustDressageIt

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The point I'm really trying to make here is, WHAT on earth is up with all these crazy BOs? It's a business for cryin out loud, treat it as such. I have clients, they are not friends though we're friendly, and they certainly are not family members though they say my barn is "home". They pay me for the use of facilities, and for me to care for their horses the way THEY want them cared for. Especially if someone is giving notice who is not dissatisfied with my services, why on earth would I then try to MAKE them unhappy? This business is way too small for word of mouth to be all bad.
> 
> In the case of an unhappy boarder who gives notice, why would you then try to make them more unhappy than they are? Wouldn't you rather they left quietly with no fuss and drama? I sure would. I try to give good value for the $$$ that I get. I can't always please everyone, though I try. If I want them gone, I make it really easy for them to leave. In this economy, it also includes waiving 30 day notice, maybe forgiving a little back board, I am not filing liens right now at all. If someone gets behind, I just tell them they need to find a new place to go and I let it all be, I don't want a fight. I don't lock horses in stalls, change gate codes or get in fights on my place. And I especially don't take it out on the horse.


Amazing - there are a few BOs on this very board I would hate to board with based off their words here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls

busysmurf said:


> So here's my little warning for BO's about contract's...make sure your terms are legit for the state you're in.


Even better - have an attorney AND your insurance agent review your contract AND POSTED rules.


----------



## SEAmom

I've never had a problem giving notice, but I've never had a crazy BO or BM with my horse. Only ignorant ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky

this thread, and others about bad barns/BO situations has me so worried/paranoid about boarding my horse. he's being delivered next week and this will be the first time in all the years i've owned him that he'll be boarded at a real boarding facility (not my home or the home of a friend). i had him at a backyard boarding facility for a month once and it was enough to make me scarred for life. i toured at least 2 dozens barns here before i picked the one he's going to and i've went to the barn three different times to make sure i was getting an accurate representation of the place. man i hope it really is all i hope it is because threads like this certainly are worrisome.


----------



## SEAmom

I will say that it's unfair to take others' experiences and let them color your own experience. Take it as more of an idea of what to look for. Chances are, you'll be fine. I've never personally known anyone in my 16 years in horses who had a bad experience moving their horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred

What is your contract like, if you don't mind my asking? 

And what led you to choose this one over the others?

I like gathering information, if you couldn't tell. And I'd like to know what people look for in a boarding facility, so I know what to expect if I'm ever in that position.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Subbing...


----------



## crimsonsky

aforred said:


> What is your contract like, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> And what led you to choose this one over the others?
> 
> I like gathering information, if you couldn't tell. And I'd like to know what people look for in a boarding facility, so I know what to expect if I'm ever in that position.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the contract at this barn was actually one of the less extensive ones out of all the places i went (i asked for a copy of the board agreement for each place i toured). it covers what is provided, terms of the agreement, cost and liability - so relatively short and sweet all things considered. 

i ended up choosing this particular place because the owner/manager has 30 years of BM experience, knows a lot about feed/care of hard keepers, is willing to accommodate my "cranky" gelding, has a safe and clean environment with both stall and turnout, no limit of the feed necessary o keep my horse in good condition, plenty of room for my tack/equipment AND the boarders all raved about how great a place it is. given the cost and what is provided it was the best choice i could make financially and mentally (for my sanity as well as the care of my horse). granted it's a little more expensive and a little bit further than i'd like to go on a daily basis, but i think it will be best barn for this particular horse. 

i have two more horses to find a place for in the future so i'm taking this as a learning experience.


----------



## aforred

Thank you for sharing. It sounds like you've found a great place!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky

i'm hoping so too! thanks


----------



## AbsitVita

Adam said:


> ^^ This is a FANTASTIC piece of advice. ^^
> 
> I've always been able to give 30 day notice and not have a problem, however if I ever did feel there would be an issue, I'd just at the end of the month haul my horse home, go back in and pay, then give my 1 month notice. Your out the one month payment, but at least there will be no problems taking the horse home.


Adam,
You and that **** carrot!! LOL! You almost got me again but then I paused to check for your name!


----------



## dbarabians

The only time i ever boarded I discovered there was a den of rattlesnakes near the barn.
I hate snakes so after being there for 2 1/2 months I paid the rest of the 6 months board in advance.
For 3 horses.
As I was loading up the BO blocked my truck and trailer so that I could not leave and called the Sherriff.
He tried to state that I was taking horses that were his.
I had to arab geldings and a TB mare.
The geldings were very waryof strangers and the TB mare difficult at times. she also would kick out and he knew this.
I told the sherriff deputy if he owned them let him catch them and unload the mare.
He refused to enter the trailer and the gelding would not allow him near them. I could catch them no problem.
the sherriffs deputy took him into custody for refusing to cooperate and getting violent.
There are some Crazy BO out there. Dreamcatcher I see your point. Shalom


----------



## WesternJake

I've never understood the whole 30 days notice thing, just because it seems kind of greedy for BO's to expect someone to pay for board when they are NOT going to be there. 

Sure, you lose some monthly income, but you should have such a good budget, that losing a boarder doesn't disrupt it. 

I mean, that's like a business owner (say...a dog groomer for instance with a repeat customer) charging the dog owner for a groom next month, when the dog isn't going to be groomed that month for...reasons. That's just dumb. If I had a business owner tell me "Oh, well, even though you aren't going to be buying/using our product/facilities next month, we still have to charge you anyway, because otherwise we will get behind on our bills." I would RUN. 

And I know that a LOT of barns have the 30 days notice, so it's hard to avoid. But perhaps the BO's need a better marketing strategy or something if they have to charge boarders for leaving? Because isn't that what they're doing? Sure, boarders can still give notice that they're moving, whether it be a day, a week, or a month, but it's up to the BO to either find a new boarder to fill that spot, or be able to handle the expenses without that boarders' money. 

Afterall, after that 30 days of "extra" board, the BO will be without if they haven't yet filled the spot. So just seems silly to charge it in the first place. 

Emily


----------



## aforred

I understand the purpose of the thirty day notice to be a courtesy to allow the BO/BM to find a new boarder. It doesn't mean that you HAVE to pay for services you won't be using, and in fact, many don't. Many people plan things out and know well ahead of time that they will be leaving. And many BOs will waive the 30 day notice policy if the boarder is in good standing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I own a couple of rental properties and the 30 day notice is indeed a good thing.
It allows me to paln ahead and to schedule cleanings and maintenance that might need to be done while the property is empty.
If I ever boarded again and wanted to move I would give the 30 days notice unless the BO was unreasonalbe then I would move the horse and pay for the 30 days.
Keeping your end of the bargain is important.
If my horse were in danger I would definetely move ASAP.
If the BO was negligent I would have them see me in court. Shalom


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

a 30 day notice is a common courtesy so the barn owner can have a chance to find someone to fill your stall. if you want to pay the 30 days and leave prior to that being up thats another thing. Ive never given any issues to anyone who decided to leave UNLESS they didnt give 30 days notice.


----------



## AbsitVita

All these horror stories have me undecided on whether I want to board or buy property with a barn on it to keep my horses there...something for me to seriously consider with all the negative situations some horse owners have found themselves in.


----------



## dbarabians

ABSitvita do your homework before settling on a place to board your horse. 
Get a contract or lease agreement and ask aroungd about the reputation of the faiclity and its owners.
The only time i ever boarded the warning signs were there about the BO's problems. That is why I paid so much in advance before leaving even though all i was required to pay would have been a couple of months.
Too many people had come and gone and the BO would gossip about everyone.
That is not how professional people operate a business. Shalom


----------



## Shoebox

I feel very lucky. Clementine has been to 5 different stables since I got her a little over 1 year ago because she moves with me from school to where I live in the summer (The one I bought her from, the first one I boarded her at when I moved to school, the new stable that particular BO moved to, one down in the cities when I moved back home for the summer, and her current one again up by school (Is different from first school stable)). I have never had a problem, ever. All of them have the 30 day's notice, one even had 6 weeks, and it's not been an issue - even though I rarely remember to give the full 30 days. The 6-week-notice barn actually only got a week's notice, because I didn't know a solid move date, and she was fine with it. 

All of my barn owners have been wonderful, going above and beyone what I would have asked. Help with transport to or from a stable when I didn't have a trailer, offering to hold her for the farrier when I couldn't get out there, not minding when we mailed board check a few days late (My boyfriend pays it, and he usually pays when he comes to visit or mails it). Every single one has told me they hope I come back or offer to save a spot for me. Even if I tell them I won't be returning, if I need help they are always willing to answer my questions and help as best they can. Even though I may be off a few days on board or didn't give proper notice, we maintain a good relationship.

I feel like I have been *very* lucky


----------



## stormylass

AAAAAA!!!! I'll tell you what I would have taken pictures and turned that BO IN!! YOU DO NOT EVER TAKE IT OUT ON THE HORSE!!! I cant stand that crap, I dont care how mad I am at someone, or how much I'm getting ripped off, I would never ever ever take it out on the horse!! I dont care who they are, what their excuse is...there is none NONE!! I mean turn them in!! word of mouth whatever it takes to ruin their business!! This is the epitomy of passive aggressive behavior and they should go to jail for it!


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife

I did not know barns tried to keep horses! Mine just says okay thats fine... but the great thing is that no horse is leaving without the owner of the horse present, not the husband, ex-husband, daughter, ect. So I feel really safe with my horse there.


----------



## Chardavej

WesternJake said:


> I've never understood the whole 30 days notice thing, just because it seems kind of greedy for BO's to expect someone to pay for board when they are NOT going to be there.
> 
> Emily


Not sure where you figure it's extra money? In MOST cases you give 30 days notice, and STAY the whole 30 days. You only forfeit it if you leave early.

Say you pay board Sept 1st and give notice you will be leaving in 30 days, you stay till 9/30.

I guess I'm a good BO, everyone gives their notice and they stay the whole 30 days. Have had boarders go to another barn that better suited their needs and then come back. Most boarders though have left because they have either sold their horse (3) or loved my farm so much (and think it's a good life, no matter what I try to tell them) they buy their own farm (6) or move out of state (3). Once who moved 2 hours away still kept her horses at my farm for a year because she couldn't find a barn she liked better, in my price range and had a sane BO.

She was gone a year but came back 2 months ago. 

I am not going to withhold care or love to a horse because the owner is leaving. I used to take it personally but still remained kind and professional, now it's just business and I'm still kind and professional. 

They call my farm "Charlotte's Fat Farm" (because I do overfeed some, they are a little on the chubby side) and swear I take better care of them than they would.

The horses here are happy, fat and not beat up. They come and greet everyone with ears up and bright eyes (because normally we all have treats) I provide treats and carrots for the boarders to give to their horses.

I have had more than one boarder (5 that I can think of) who said their horses have changed since being here, that they are content and have a better attitude. At first I was like yea ok, all horses are happy! But after being told it several times I think it might be a little true. :-o


----------



## AlexS

I moved barns this summer. I gave notice 7/18, I was ideally wanting to wait to move until 8/17 so I wasn't paying double board, however I felt that I had to move sooner than that for reasons I don't care to share, as I am trying hard to rise above her sharing her side of the story with someone I board with at my new barn, and not make it public knowledge. 

I moved around 7/20. July had already been paid as of 7/1, so after I had moved out with my horse I went back on 8/1 and paid what I owed for the remainder of the notice period. I removed my tack and supplies the day before I moved my horse, and I left her tack room key at that time. When Lucas was in the trailer, I sent her a text message to let her know that he was no longer on her property. 

It sucked to have to pay double board. And it sucked to have to pay the full costs for the month when the barn owner does not have the expense of having the horse on site. My former BO does not take in boarders, (except for me) so she didn't need time to fill the stall again. But I had no intention of screwing her out of the money that I was contractually obliged to give her. 

I felt the situation was serious enough to end a close friendship and move Lucas, however I was both morally and legally obliged to pay her for that period of time. 

If you want to move your horse before the end of the notice period, or in fact not have the horse there at all for the notice period - fine, do that, but pay for that time.


----------



## sillyhorses

Crimson: just do some research - first, about your state's agister's laws, then the actual barn you are going to, and finally, the contract. Go over it with a fine tooth comb. If there is anything you don't like, don't move there. DEFINITELY don't move without a clearly written contract that states exactly what you are paying for. Don't be scared, just be very diligent. No one will ever take care of your horse exactly as you would, but someone might come close 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

Am I getting this right?... When yall say 30 days notice are you referring to a heads up Or are you talking about paying for an additional month? From what Im concluding yall are saying pay extra which is very bizarre if thats right. I understand its the start of the month and saying "Hey Im moving my horse by the end of this month" and you pay it up but leave in the middle of the month there for you arent using the rest of the month so you lose it. But I dont see why you would pay extra even if you stayed till the 30/31st before moving your horse. 

When I was going into 6th grade me and my mom moved back to TX from KS for a job she got. We had been in KS 3yrs and had our 2 horses on a 100 acres but the old couple were moving to town and selling the place so we moved the horses to another 100 acres on the other side of town. My mom had been layed off right before having to move the horses and was looking for jobs back in TX. So when we moved the horses and the owner of the new place was well aware that we might not be there long if my mom found a job in TX which he said was fine. (She found this place by word of mouth from some old timers who knew of this guy who would maybe board. It wasnt a business) Well my mom did find a job in TX and gave notice to the guy which was a couple days less then a month. We packed the house and mom paid up for the next month for the boys and we headed to TX. We stayed at a suit till we found a house. The month passed and my mom had to mail payment for another month. A month and a half after being here we found a place with acreage so we let the guy know and headed up to KS to get the horses. When we got there the trailer had a pad lock on it where we couldnt hook it up. My mom called the guy and he said he would be there. He said we could take the horses but not the trailer. My mom was PO! His reason for keeping it was non payment of storage for the trailer. My mom was like WHAT?! It was a very heated argument where the sheriffs were called out. He changed his storying saying he was holding it for non payment of rent then said she sold him the trailer. Finally after my mom showing proof of everything he finally said "Whatever let her take it!" We loaded up the horses and headed back to TX hours behind schedule. Still to this day dont know what crawled up his butt. He was always a strange one though.


----------



## sillyhorses

Westernjake: many BO's have already paid for all if the expensive supplies to maintain your horse through the month, at the beginning of the month. Most bills related to farming (mortgage, electric, etc) are paid then, too. Farm stores often offer slight discounts when you buy feed/bedding in bulk. So basically, by not wanting to provide thirty days, you are saying you should be refunded for what has already been paid on your horse's behalf...

You can't compare dog grooming, which has virtually no overhead and far less responsibility to horse boarding, which is all consuming and expensive. That is an irresponsible comparison, at best...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxxxxxxxSocalgirl

**** Great advice!

I was totally paid up and told the manager I was THINKING about changing locations due to gas prices rising and wanted something a little closer to home. Within a few days I get this rude email saying I'm 3 months behind and in 10 days if I don't pay amount IN FULL they will sell my gelding at auction. Infuriated I went with all my back statements showing them cashing the checks I wrote each month. They said it wasn't enough "proof" and come again when they have a lawyer present. The next day was a local polo tournament (which is what most of the barn comprised of) so I went and picked up my horse and never heard from them or their lawyer since. technically I didnt give 30 days BUT can you blame e? They were going to try to steal my horse even though I had paid board. One person did inquire where we were headed and I said to the beach. case closed.


----------



## nvr2many

Wow! Just wow!!!!


----------



## 66Domino

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm going to peeve a whole bunch of barn owners out there but I've really heard, read and experienced ENOUGH.
> 
> D O N ' T EVER give notice when you're moving your horse. It seems like lately everyone is using the notice for crazy stuff to keep people from their horses.
> 
> Make sure you are paid up on your horse board bill. Find a new place to take your horse(s) and pay for a stall as of a certain date. Hook up your trailer or hire a hauler to go pick up your horse.
> 
> Example: June 1, pay your board bill in full. Go find a new place and pay for a new stall starting June 15. Start taking your stuff home a couple items at the time so that you don't have a huge packing job on the day. On June 15 go pick up your horse. If the anyone asks where you're going you have 2 choices. Either tell them it's none of their business or make up that your horse is going to the vet or a show or on a trail ride. Move the horse, call the barn after you're gone and tell them you're not coming back. If they scream about 30 days notice, tell them you're giving them 2 weeks (since you already paid for the whole month) and tell 'em to sue you for the rest.
> 
> They won't bother, it's not worth the time and money. Even if they do, show up and argue why you shouldn't have to give notice and cite these crazy threads and stories about people who have given notice and had nothing but heartache because of it. They probably won't prevail.


Thought we knew the person because they were recommended by a professional. We were told someone was on site 24/7. What they didn't say was it was a quarreling, drunken couple who had nothing to do with the horses.

No one seemed to run the barn. Boarders cleaned, fed and turned out horses. Could never reach owner even when we had emergency. Folks, the board on this facility was $1000/mo. 

Finally caught him at barn and said we were moving and asked what we owed (we'd been there 3 weeks, owner kept saying they'd let us know board due). Sometimes barns charge a higher daily rate and that's what we didn't know. Anyway, he sent text with total and said just leave check on counter when we leave. Got to barn and horse was padlocked. Cut the lock and sent a text check was at the barn. Psycho!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms

This all is why we take first and last month's board up front. Had one bats-crazy yank 3 horses is the dead of night on the 3rd day of the month. Worked out great for us - $$$ in the pocket and a cleansing of some ridiculous baggage!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KountryPrincess

This really depends on the barn you board at, and you should know your barn owner/staff's reaction to people leaving, having probably seen other people leave. At my barn, people come and go for different reasons.....sometimes seasonal, training reasons, or they think they found a better deal. Our barn owner would never intentionally burn bridges with people, because oftentimes they come back. 

We did have this one lady who gave a month's notice and got really paranoid. She started asking people to keep an eye out for her horse to make sure he wasn't neglected during that last month. Seriously? At a big barn, people come and go. This lady had been there long enough to know that our BO would *never* mistreat a horse because the owner wanted to move. 

I have heard of some really looney barn owners where you would want to maybe spend the extra money to pay for that month or several weeks in advance and, as the op said, get the heck out of there one day. So long as you have paid for that month and that gives them time to find a new boarder, that is fair. I wouldn't expect to go back to that barn any time soon though...lol


----------

